# Not Really Northeast



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2015)

The west is getting the love big time right now.

Revelstoke just passed 100"

Lovelland and A Basin are undedr blizzard warnign with 20" expected.

San Jauns are getting hammered.  Wolf Creek 100% open.

I may need to book a flight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The west is getting the love big time right now.
> 
> Revelstoke just passed 100"
> 
> ...



We're getting the love now....finally.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks pretty nice out there guy....

>Lovelland and A Basin are undedr blizzard warnign with 20" expected.
>San Juans are getting hammered. Wolf Creek 100% open.
:roll:


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 24, 2015)

Real, actual snow falling in Franconia currently! We might get 1/4" inch out of this! :roll:


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2015)

Life is good here. Cold smoke pow and steep stuff is open at my hill. Every storm has been cold so far

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Life is good here. Cold smoke pow and steep stuff is open at my hill. Every storm has been cold so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



You guys deserve a good winter!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2015)

Dont know whats going to happen but we sure are optimistic. We desparately need a good winter and California needs water. My restaurant has been packed all week

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Nov 26, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Dont know whats going to happen but we sure are optimistic. We desparately need a good winter and California needs water. My restaurant has been packed all week
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



If that keeps up I'll see you soon.


----------

